# how do you use f10 disinfectant



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

how do you use it in viv?

do you spray everything and leave it on for a few minutes then rinse it all off??

whats the best way to use it , it comes in ready to use sprays, or you can dilute your own, which is cheaper?

is it a strong smelling chemical?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I spray it leave for about 30 seconds or less then wipe it off, I don't think it smells strong


----------



## XtrmJosh (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't spray directly onto any surface, D10 is powerful stuff and if any residue of it remains on the viv it can cause serious problems. Dilute it as reccomended on the bottle, spray one squirt onto a piece of kitchen paper, and wipe the surfaces. Spraying it onto the viv will leave moisture and residue within the viv, which could cause some illnesses, killing off bacteria within your pets stomach and possibley your pet too.

And no, it doesn't smell too strong.

I work in catering, so yeah... Kinda use D10 a fair bit (or watch from my kitchen).


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

Ged said:


> I spray it leave for about 30 seconds or less then wipe it off, I don't think it smells strong


I agree with this.
buy the concentrate, dilute as directed it remains stabled for 6 months when diluted.
I also use the Wipes as well.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

We dilute as needed (typically 1:250) and spray whatever we need cleaning, leave it for a couple of minutes and then wipe down with kitchen roll, youre not meant to rinse it off. Not sure if XtrmJosh is on about the same stuff, but F10SC is safe to use and leave to dry inside vivs, indeed it can also be used in nebulisers to help combat RI's


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

hmmm, there are different ones ?

what about the ready to use spray one?

and as for wiping, how do you do say jagged edged viv decor e.g cork branches etc

i want to get this right but their site doesnt really say anythin reptile specific


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Use F10SC, the F10SCXD has an added detergent and intended more for cleaning floors etc; the SC is a vetinary disinfectant and is safe to use around reptiles. For cork bark and the like we just spray it on there and leave it to soak in/dry, doesnt cause any problems as long as its dry before you reintroduce the animal.


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

ok fair enough, i suppose just take the decor out, spray it ,let dry and stick it back 

Reptile F10 Disinfectant Range

see when you click on the ones to dilute, it says 3 diff dilute rates ,depending on what you are tryin to get rid of, do you just go for the higher end?

ive been using cascade disinfectant and im pretty sure its a load of crap


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

I use Cascade and have never had any problems with it, But may try f10 to see if theres any difference x


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

f10sc spray every thing do not rinse only wipe poo or stains away
i wash and spray my dragons with f10sc but not on there head or face
i clean there viv , furniture , bowls , tubs , live food bins
mix 5ml to 1lt


----------



## kirsty-lou (Jul 19, 2011)

hi ive just posted up about thread about my bark i need to sterilise it i have an ant infestation in there and someone recommended this f10 stuff how would i use it on my real bark and how would it affect my water for my turtle?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

post is 10 years old...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> post is 10 years old...


Poor old Kirsty... been waiting ten years for a reply !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

